# Good day turned bad



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

UGH where to start. I just need to vent before I explode on some unsuspecting person (namely my mom)

Im so irritated at people who come in to get their haircut and you spend quality time discussing their haircut and what they want vs what they dont want. They show you a picture etc etc and then when you cut it they dont like it and decide they want something else so I have to cut it again spending another 30 min on their intricate cut while another customer is made to wait longer because of her change of mind! Then not only do they do that but they are lousy tippers too :veryangry: 

Then teh guy who says "4 on the sides and scissor cut the top." Then complains the top is longer then the sides. Um dummy the top is SUPPOSE to be longer then the sides unless you get a buzz all over :GAAH: 

We did a huge party years ago for my parents for their 25th wedding anniversary. Both my aunts and uncles celebrate their 25th this year (2 couples) and I talked to my sister about doing a combined party for them and we brought it to the attention of the one daughter in law and the other daughter (each from one set of couples). The DIL goes to her husband who is my cousin. And he changes things up. He never does anything the family wants he is always creating issues and then acts all nicey nice when the family is together. It urks the life out of me and he "thanks" me for bring it ot their attention but then ousts me out of the planning of it (which honestly is ok) but the way in which he did it kind of hurt my feelings plus he doesnt even want to make it a big deal! Goodness 25 years is a BIG DEAL in my opinion. IF we do one party for one couple we cant just leave the other out. Plus HIS MOM loves loves parties and to not have one just would bumm her out Im sure. Both my aunts actually made my parents party happen. We had like 80 people and my sister recreated their wedding cake and we sent them on a cruise to Bermuda. It was a big deal. I feel we NEED to do something for the other two but now my hands are tied and Im sad about it. Why does the ONE person in my family that gets on my nerves have to get involved in this. 

Sorry for rambling Im just so irritated with people today.


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a hairstylist also...I feel ur pain!!!! :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally ok to have had enough of dealing with people in general :hug: 

Having a "double" celebration would certainly be the easiest and most sensible way to plan...very sweet BTW :hug: 
I agree...the Silver anniversary is a big deal, 25 years is a quarter century and these days, being married that long is a Blessing!

I don't have any advice to offer, just a few :hug: to help get you through the frustration.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Could you get the rest of the kids to swamp him and overrule him? Seems like you have a really neat idea. But whatever happens, don't let it ruin their anniversary celebrations for you. 

The haircuts - wow. I have no idea how to say what I want when I get a haircut. Sorry the customers were bratty.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont mind workign through a haircut and discussing what is wanted but when you tell me I want it THIS length and i am very specific about where do you want it to fall and how you want it to lay and where teh layers should go and how it should fall towards your face and we look at pictures and discuss it. Then I cut the hair for 30 min because its thick and long and im cutting a stack so im real meticulous about it. Then she tells me - I want it shorter in the front so I cut it shorter and then seh is like no like here. and that means I have to cut the whole cut again. Sorry its just still irritating me 


Well my sister and I have decided to bypass our cousin and go straight to our mom (the oldest of the three sisters) and grandmother (who lives with me) and plan something. Its not fair that he manipulates situations to fit HIS needs and if we let him it would effect not only his mother but those that love her too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is really frustrating Stacey! I would never have your patience!...i'd probably be like...If you can do better then cut it yourself! :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i had no patience I actually said "so you want me to give you a whole new haircut? you do realize I did exactly what you told me and we discussed and looked at pictures right? and that this new haircut is NOT what you told me and now I have to make my client wait another 30 minutes because you didnt tell me what you really wanted the first time" 

I was a bit POed and she knew it but tried to laugh it off. Im not usually like that to clients but after her antics in discussing the haircut to determine what she originally wanted I had enough! In total I spend 1 hour and 30 min with her and she gave me 5.00 for the brow wax and haircut and style. 

But other people just had simple spray down and cut and they gave me 5.00 tips and 7.00 tips and in a way their generosity made up for her lack of character.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had such a lousy day  And I hope your mom and Grandma can help get things going in the right direction for the party. I think it's a wonderful idea! I'm just sorry your cousin is out to try and ruin it. Hopefully if anything, getting the other family members involved will get him going in the right direction. 
And I agree 25 years is a HUGE DEAL!!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry you had such a bad day.  I agree with liz on the party! And as far as the hair cut goes... I never know how to say what I want so it usually takes me a little longer. But when the person cutting my hair takes the time to help me figure it out I always make sure they know it was appreciated! I get panicky when it comes time to cut my hair so I'm not the easiest client...sorry....but i promise after all is said and done I will not nickel and dime the person to death. It takes alot of trust on my end to let someone cut my hair. So on behalf of myself and others like me...Thank you for being patient!!! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the best part of my job is figuring out what the client wants and then accomplishing it. Makes me feel good that I have a talent that makes people feel better about themselves. Im not like many stylist who dont listen. I take the time and actually do try my best to get the haircut to be exactly what the client wants. Which is why I didnt tell her "sorry I have another client waiting and this is what you said you wanted" but actually took the time to re-cut and made it what she did want.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Taking the time to "recut" the cliets hair and not brushing her off for the next client says alot about your character :hug:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry about your bad day. I must be being too easy on my hairdresser. My hair is naturally curly and pretty forgiving so I give general directions and have faith in her talents. I can't remember ever being disappointed.

I think you did the right thing about the silver anniversary party. You go, girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry Stacey...some people are not very bright....they ask for a specific thing and when they get it...change their minds... :doh: It is times like that....you get a mental picture in your mind...to shave the customer bald.... :laugh:


----------

